# So... About That Peace Process...



## Marauder06 (May 13, 2012)

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...nmen-kill-senior-afghan-peace-negotiator?lite




> KABUL - Gunmen shot dead a top Afghan peace negotiator in the capital Kabul on Sunday, police said, dealing a massive blow to the country's attempts to negotiate a peace deal with Taliban insurgents.
> Maulvi Arsala Rahmani was one of the most senior members on Afghanistan's High Peace Council, set up by President Hamid Karzai two years ago to open talks with insurgents.
> "He (Rahmani) was stuck in heavy traffic when another car beside him opened fire," said General Mohammad Zahir, head of the investigations unit for Kabul police.


----------



## CDG (May 13, 2012)

Generally the Taliban have shown themselves to be a rational organization who wants the best for Afghanistan and understands the importance of negotiation and diplomacy as a means to a better country for everyone.  I'm surprised they resorted to violence to express their displeasure with something.


----------



## IT101 (May 13, 2012)

That's the problem with organizations whose sole purpose is to better the lives of a certain group (large or small) of people- you have sects within that may not agree with the current method and choose to act outside the bounds of the parent organization, for one reason or another. Taking in to consideration the origins of this group, I'm certain that when you import a large number of these folks back in to the fold, you invariably bring in some bad apples who may choose to act under their original assumed name, namely as agents who have no desire to see the new organization's goals come to fruition.


----------



## AWP (May 13, 2012)

CDG said:


> Generally the Taliban have shown themselves to be a rational organization who wants the best for Afghanistan and understands the importance of negotiation and diplomacy as a means to a better country for everyone. I'm surprised they resorted to violence to express their displeasure with something.


 
You typed this with a straight face?


----------



## AWP (May 13, 2012)

I have more hope for an Alice in Chains reunion tour than I do for peace in Afghanistan.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 13, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I have more hope for an Alice in Chains reunion tour than I do for peace in Afghanistan.


 
Hey dude, don't count it out.  They got Tupac back on stage!


----------



## CDG (May 13, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> You typed this with a straight face?


 
Of course. There's nothing funny about the way you guys constantly misunderstand the religion of peace and its ardent followers.


----------



## AWP (May 13, 2012)

Now you're just trolling.


----------



## DA SWO (May 14, 2012)

CDG said:


> Generally the Taliban have shown themselves to be a rational organization who wants the best for Afghanistan and understands the importance of negotiation and diplomacy as a means to a better country for everyone. I'm surprised they resorted to violence to express their displeasure with something.


 
So keeping Bin Laden after 9-11-01 was a good negotiating tactic?


----------



## CDG (May 14, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Now you're just trolling.


 
Lol..... You got me.


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2012)

CDG said:


> Generally the Taliban have shown themselves to be a rational organization who wants the best for Afghanistan and understands the importance of negotiation and diplomacy as a means to a better country for everyone. I'm surprised they resorted to violence to express their displeasure with something.


 
Use a goddamn smilie next time fucker so people *know* you are being sarcastic.
If I have to doing any modding (outside just being a power hungry asshole) because of this I'm going to mail you an entire ANA platoon's turds after curry thursday at the DFAC.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2013)

http://news.msn.com/world/official-pakistan-to-free-more-afghan-detainees




> Pakistani official says the country will release more Afghan militant detainees to boost the peace process in Afghanistan.
> Foreign Secretary Jalil Abbas Jilani said Pakistan has initiated the process of releasing those Afghan detainees in its custody who they think will help facilitate the reconciliation process. He did not give a timetable.
> His comments were made during a press conference Friday in Abu Dhabi and relayed by the Foreign Ministry on Saturday.
> Pakistan is seen as key to peace efforts in Afghanistan when foreign troops plan to depart the country in 2014.
> ...


 
Awesome! Because releasing terrorist prisoners ALWAYS helps with the peace process.:whatever:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/06/us-usa-guantanamo-recidivism-idUSTRE82501120120306


It's even better for peace when they "release" themselves!

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/04/international/asia/04escape.html?pagewanted=all

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abu_Yahya_al-Libi

Here's an idea... how about the Taliban release some of THEIR prisoners for a change. Or how about just this one:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowe_Bergdahl


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 20, 2013)

We should just consider that whole region a right off and blow the shit out of it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey look, it's working, peace is breaking out EVERYWHERE in Afghanistan! Can't you hear it?

Oh wait, that's the sound of gunfire.




> Taliban insurgents wearing suicide vests attacked the Kabul traffic police headquarters before dawn Monday, police said, and eyewitnesses heard numerous explosions while a gunbattle was still raging nearly four hours later.
> Police officer Mirza Mohammad said at least one insurgent blew himself up at the entrance to the compound and a number of others wearing suicide vests entered the building. Another police officer said at least three attackers entered the building and two were killed. The officer, who could not be named because he was not authorized to speak to the media, said a gunbattle was taking place inside the three-story building.
> 
> "Still there may be one or two inside the building, but we are not sure," he said, adding that four Afghan police commandos were wounded. Sediqi said there were no civilian casualties in the attack.
> ...


 
a gunbattle was still raging nearly four hours later...."Still there may be one or two inside the building, but we are not sure, "*This shows the ability of the Afghan forces, that they are leading the operation. ... *:-/


You know what that above bit reminded me of? The "cocaine is a hell of a drug" Dave Chappelle skit.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 21, 2013)

At least you guys have taught them the art of the "not authorised to speak to the media" type of leaker though.


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2013)

"Peace" in Afghanistan is TIC's in the single digits.


----------

